# Safeway Netwerkkaart

## Eddy

Hallo,

Ik heb vandaag Gentoo geinstalleerd maar hij herkent mijn netwerkkaart niet ik kan hem ook niet vinden als ik de kernel ga 'samenstellen'. Ik gebruik nu Mandrake en daar gebruikt ie de module fealnx. Maar als ik in gentoo doe modprobe fealnx zegt ie dat ie die niet kan vinden.  :Sad: 

Ik heb het al geprobeerd met een ne2k-pci module maaar die deed het ook niet.

Eddy

----------

## spufi

 *Eddy wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb vandaag Gentoo geinstalleerd maar hij herkent mijn netwerkkaart niet ik kan hem ook niet vinden als ik de kernel ga 'samenstellen'. Ik gebruik nu Mandrake en daar gebruikt ie de module fealnx. Maar als ik in gentoo doe modprobe fealnx zegt ie dat ie die niet kan vinden. 
> 
> Ik heb het al geprobeerd met een ne2k-pci module maaar die deed het ook niet.
> ...

 

Een tijdje geleden heeft iemand die vraag ook gesteld,... was wel niet op dit forum, maar in alt.os.linux.gentoo... 

Hij zat met het probleem dat hij wel de source van de driver had, maar dat ie om een of andere reden die met gcc 3+ moest compilen of zoiets (can 't remember exactly, is al een tijdje geleden)

Anyway, hij had me die source doorgestuurd zodat ik 'm voor hem kon compilen op de juiste kernel en gcc...

Maar eigenlijk (en dat heb ik 'm ook aangeraden): koop gewoon een ander couranter type van netwerkkaart (3com, D-Link, Realtek, etc waarvan je zeker bent dat Linux ze over 't algemeen standaard ondersteund).  Als ik me nog goed herinner, ging ie dat nog doen ook, want hij had al wat problemen gehad met die kaart.

Dat dit niet DE manier is, weet ik wel, maar ik heb in de tussentijd mijn oude PackardBell (dat lekker bekend staat voor het gebruik van de meeste afschuwelijke exotische onbekende onderdelen) geconverteerd naar standaard stuff (SB Live ipv Aureal A3d voor sound, geforce erin ipv de oorspronkelijke kaart etc ...)

Daarmee heb je echt wel het minst misere (om m'n aureal kaart aan de praat te krijgen was het telkens dagen, wekenlang vloeken)

Nu met die sb Live staan de drivers gewoon in de gentoo-sources, dus gemakkelijker kan gewoon niet.  Same goes voor m'n Realtek (... of was het D-Link? of zijn die niet gewoon 't zelfde) zit gewoon in de kernel ingebakken met z'n ne2k-pci...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## biroed

 *Eddy wrote:*   

> Ik heb vandaag Gentoo geinstalleerd maar hij herkent mijn netwerkkaart niet ik kan hem ook niet vinden als ik de kernel ga 'samenstellen'

 

Bedoel je dat gentoo al geinstalleerd is, maar nadat je de kernel wilde compileren je jouw netwerkkaart niet kon vinden,

of kon je vanaf het begin je netwerkkaart niet gebruiken,dus gentoo staat er nog niet op?

m.a.w kon je tijdens de installatie software ophalen?(emerge)

----------

## Eddy

Ik heb het geinstalleerd vanuit mandrake want daar werkt ie wel gewoon.

Eddy

----------

## biroed

Ik heb ergens(gentoo forums) een topic gelezen waarbij ze een mandrake kernel voor gentoo gebruikten. Als het echt niet mocht werken is dat misschien iets?

----------

## Eddy

Waar moet ik die halen of met welke ebuild.

Eddy

----------

## biroed

Kijk hier eens.

misschien heb je er wat aan?

----------

## Eddy

Ik zal het straks even proberen.

----------

## Eddy

Ik heb het geprobeerd. Maar ik kreeg allemaal rare meldingen enzo.

Nu dacht ik dat het misschien beter is om alles opnieuw te installeren en dan inplaats van emerge kernel de kernel van mandrake te installeren. Is dit beter of kan ik dat beter niet doen?

Eddy

----------

## Rutger

Hoi,

De module "fealnx" die je zoekt is verstopt in de kernel. Hij staat bij make menuconfig onder "Network Device support" ->  "Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit)" -> "EISA, PCI, VLB and on-board controllers" -> "Myson MTD-8xx PCI Ethernet support". Kijk bij die optie maar bij "help", er staat dan "CONFIG_FEALNX". Ik weet bijna zeker dat je netwerkkaart hiermee werkt, dus heb je geen mandrake-kernel nodig. Succes!

Rutger.

----------

## Eddy

Ok bedankt het werkt nu.   :Very Happy: 

Eddy

----------

